# Vitamin K shot?



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

I've searched through these forums a bit, and frankly the information presented about vaccines is kind of above my head. I never was that good in science and my pregnant brain still forgets how to spell my own name..

I will be refusing HepB vax and eye ointment at birth, and will have a delayed/selective vax schedule. My question is about the Vitamin K shot:

Why refuse it? Why not refuse it? I am completely on the fence with this one--especially because Dr. Sears recommends it because of three cases he had seen where babies had problems without it. That said, I plan to stuff myself full of Vitamin K from here on out. I also want to try to slowly transition to a vegetarian diet, but that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
I've searched through these forums a bit, and frankly the information presented about vaccines is kind of above my head. I never was that good in science and my pregnant brain still forgets how to spell my own name..

I will be refusing HepB vax and eye ointment at birth, and will have a delayed/selective vax schedule. My question is about the Vitamin K shot:

Why refuse it? Why not refuse it? I am completely on the fence with this one--especially because Dr. Sears recommends it because of three cases he had seen where babies had problems without it. That said, I plan to stuff myself full of Vitamin K from here on out. I also want to try to slowly transition to a vegetarian diet, but that's another discussion entirely.

I think people refuse it fora few reasons. The low probability of having it, and the intramuscular vitamin K injection (as opposed to oral) has been distantly linked to childhood leukemia. It's only a hypothesis as further studies are 100% needed. Still, if cancer runs in your family as it does mine, it does cause a bit of concern.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I refuse it because I just don't believe every baby born is deficient. Like, a design flaw that could only be fixed by this amazing injection invented by man. If I had a particularly traumatic birth, I may consider it, but otherwise... no thanks.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I refuse it because I just don't believe every baby born is deficient. Like, a design flaw that could only be fixed by this amazing injection invented by man. If I had a particularly traumatic birth, I may consider it, but otherwise... no thanks.

That's exactly how I see it too.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its for blood clotting in the brain. If you allow all of the blood to transfer to the baby from the placenta then you baby will have the ability to clot its own blood and no need for the K! Oral vit K works just as good and you can get it before your birth and bring it to the hospital. Or, start eating or taking Vit k yourself and it will transfer through the breastmilk!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.cure-guide.com/Child_Heal...vitamin_k.html

Quote:

Injected vitamin K ran into a problem when researchers in 1990 noted an increased incidence of childhood cancer in children given vitamin K injections at birth. Specifically, they found that injected vitamin K doubled the incidence of leukemia in children less than ten years of age. A subsequent study in 1992 revealed the same association between injected vitamin K and cancer, but no such association with oral vitamin K. These researchers recommended exclusive use of oral vitamin K.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I believe they force you to have it you get your sweet little baby circumcised.

Please DO NOT CIRCUMCISE your baby.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I declined Vit.K with my youngest. I would have given him the oral K if his birth had been traumatic or he had bruising. I also do not think _all_ babies are born deficient. If _all_ babies have X amount then that is what they are supposed to have imo.

I also wish they would study the cancer/leukemia link further and to conclusion. All the things I have read recently about childhood leukemia either doesn't mention the potential link at all or says there is _no_ link (as if it's been proven not to).


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

We also declined the VitK injection after reading the studies about the link between it and leukemia. Also, I believe that it is one of those widespread things we do illogically to prevent a problem that rarely occurs. I agree that if there is a lot of birth trauma (bruising from forceps or rough handling) that it might be wise to consider it, but otherwise no.

I purchased pure liquid VitK drops in my third trimester and began taking them daily to ensure that my own levels were adequate. Then when my son was born we supplemented him directly, and I continued taking them for the first month so he would get it through my breastmilk. It was probably unnecessary, but it made me feel like I was being proactive about preventing a potential problem without exposing my baby to the injected materials.

FYI the drops are very expensive (like $30 for a half ounce bottle), but I thought it was worth it in the end.

If you want more specifics about the schedule I used for dosing or where I purchased them, just let me know.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LavenderMae* 
If _all_ babies have X amount then that is what they are supposed to have imo.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Can anyone link me to the studies that showed the link between Vit.K and childhood leukemia?


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

Can anyone link me to the studies that showed the link between Vit.K and childhood leukemia?
This studies are 20+ years old and the link between newborn vit K and leukemia has been disproved.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
This studies are 20+ years old and the link between newborn vit K and leukemia has been disproved.

Can you point me to the studies that disprove the link?


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
This studies are 20+ years old and the link between newborn vit K and leukemia has been disproved.

I would disagree that it has been "disproved." It certainly hasn't been *proven* but that isn't the same thing. More studies are needed.

I refused vit K because I don't believe it is an accident that newborns have lower vit K levels. Who knows why this is or what important purpose it may have that we won't know for decades. Most babies are not born flawed and in need of medical miracles.


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

Article with lots of references: http://www.vaclib.org/basic/vitamin-k.htm


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom* 
I believe they force you to have it you get your sweet little baby circumcised.

Please DO NOT CIRCUMCISE your baby.

After some fancy footwork on my part, I am proud to say I have convinced DH that we will NOT circumcise any of our future children, including the one in my belly!







:


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
This studies are 20+ years old and the link between newborn vit K and leukemia has been disproved.

I don't have a link but I have also read this.

We won't be doing the K shot unless there is a traumatic birth with bruising. Babies are born with low levels naturally...if they needed the K, they'd have it at birth.


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
I don't have a link but I have also read this.

We won't be doing the K shot unless there is a traumatic birth with bruising. Babies are born with low levels naturally...if they needed the K, they'd have it at birth.

Dd was stuck for 2 hours during birth and had a large bruise on her head. We still declined vit k. She was fine! I eat a healthy diet and believe in what our bodies do for ourselves and our children.

"How to Raise a Healthy Child In Spite of Your Doctor" also discusses why it is not necessary.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
I would disagree that it has been "disproved." It certainly hasn't been *proven* but that isn't the same thing. More studies are needed.

I refused vit K because I don't believe it is an accident that newborns have lower vit K levels. Who knows why this is or what important purpose it may have that we won't know for decades. Most babies are not born flawed and in need of medical miracles.

This is how I feel. I was not going to inject this crap into my baby of the small chance they *might* need it. Especially when it was a smooth bith at home and the cord wasn't cut until the placenta detached.

You can also get the package inserts to look at the ingredients and side effects. I was not comfortable risking the side effects unless I thought there was some risk.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
After some fancy footwork on my part, I am proud to say I have convinced DH that we will NOT circumcise any of our future children, including the one in my belly!







:









: Good work mama!







:


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I was planning on a natural birth and giving oral Vit K drops. I had them all ready. After 36 hours of labor and a very traumatic birth that ended in a c-section, I was so incredibly tired and they pressured me and I caved. I sooooooooooooooooooo regret it and feel terribly guilty and hope I have not done any damage to me son. If he ever got leukemia I don't think i would ever forgive meself


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Since this is about vit K rather than a vaccine I'm going to move it over to B&B where most vit K discussions are held. I think you'll get great input there.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

We declined Vit K. It's for clotting, but we weren't in a case where it would be an issue. I did say that if there was any trauma during birth or if there was any bruising on the baby we would do it. There wasn't, so we declined.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I refuse it because I just don't believe every baby born is deficient. Like, a design flaw that could only be fixed by this amazing injection invented by man. If I had a particularly traumatic birth, I may consider it, but otherwise... no thanks.

But it's not given because it's thought to benefit every baby; it's given because it prevents hemorrhaging in babies who have hemorrhagic disease of the newborn.


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

I had my daughter at home with a wonderful midwife and this was my first real parenting decision! It made me cry and scared me, having to make a decision like that right after (a few hours) her birth. My daughter had a super cone head (she went in-out in-out for a loooong time) and my midwife felt it best to offer me the shot (with info) and let me decide (with my husband). I immediately teared up and my instinct was no, but ahh, what if I was wrong! I was, fortunately, able to look to my mom (laymidwife turned OB nurse turned nursing educator) and ask for her advice. She didn't think my daughter needed it. I said no to it (with my husband's consent) and my midwife said she didn't feel we needed it either. And my daughter was fine.

My reason for not instantly saying go ahead can me summed up in this quote:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I refuse it because I just don't believe every baby born is deficient. Like, a design flaw that could only be fixed by this amazing injection invented by man. If I had a particularly traumatic birth, I may consider it, but otherwise... no thanks.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you read the vaccine insert, there is more than just vitamin k in the shot as well. There is other crap that I don't want injected in my baby!


----------

